# ASTM -American National Standard



## Chemist (1 يوليو 2006)

Dear brothers:
I was looking since long time for ASTM (American National Standard methods) for test and specification way fot OIL -Vol.5-
It will be a great serfice and favour to me if someone know how can i have as a soft copy
GAZAKOM ALLAH KOL KHAYR


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2006)

ASTM - هي إختصار لــ " American Society for Testing and Materials " وهذا هو الموقع الخاص بهم:
http://www.astm.org/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/index.shtml?E+mystore

كما يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي لعلك تجد ما تريد إن شاء الله:
http://www.intertek-cb.com/newsitetest/news/astmfueltest13012004.shtml?gclid=CJWZ7Ziu8oUCFR1tFQodr0meyA


----------



## Chemist (3 يوليو 2006)

Dear brother:
Deep thanks for you for your help and reply.
sorry, these sites dont download the test method only test list,So if you have it as a soft copy or can download it from any way or upload it 
Pleasetell me 
Thanks


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (16 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر وننتظر المزيد


----------



## aalmasri (19 مارس 2007)

المواصفات موجودة في قسم الهندسة المدنية, وهذا رابطها للفائدة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38977&highlight=ASTM


----------



## mofak (19 مايو 2007)

good engineer


----------

